# I Found This Cutie



## NCjeeper (Sep 5, 2016)

I finally had some flea market luck. I found this gem on a vendors table. It's a Turret Head Tap Wrench made by Sawyer in it's original box. Searching the web I found a 1913 edition of the Machinist Journal showing an ad for one.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Sep 5, 2016)

I have one of those. Came in a Gerstner box filled with tools.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 5, 2016)

great score,


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 5, 2016)

Does it have various sizes of square openings? Else, why the 'turret"?


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 5, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> Does it have various sizes of square openings?


Yep it sure does.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Sep 5, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> Does it have various sizes of square openings? Else, why the 'turret"?



Yes different sizes of openings


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 5, 2016)

If I wrote "I found this Cutie" I'd be in huge trouble with my wife.
Regardless, please provide more information on what this is and how it is best used.

Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 5, 2016)

It has 6 positions and can hold an itty bit tap on up to a 1/4"er.


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 6, 2016)

Doubt that I'll be able find a tap wrench like that. But it does look  like a nice little project to make  on a lathe.


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 6, 2016)

NCjeeper said:


> It has 6 positions and can hold an itty bit tap on up to a 1/4"er.



I'm gonna have to learn more about the cutie.

Daryl
MN


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice score.  And


----------

